# Eastbridge Sports Betting



## Savak Limbuwala (Jun 15, 2016)

Eastbridge is a bespoke sports betting solution for all, we can offer a range of services including Skype based betting brokerage, traditional betting via Skype, online brokerage platforms and an API solution for automated trading groups.

Also, after partnering with an established and trusted UK bookmaker, we are now licensed & regulated by the UK Gambling Commission.

We operate our Football, Tennis and US Sports markets, in a similar way to Pinnacle, with low margins and trust in our prices, as such we DO NOT restrict winning accounts!

Find out more at www.Eastbridge-sb.com or feel free to ask questions via this thread.


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Jun 17, 2016)

Savak Limbuwala said:


> Eastbridge is a bespoke sports betting solution for all, we can offer a range of services including Skype based betting brokerage, traditional betting via Skype, online brokerage platforms and an API solution for automated trading groups.
> 
> Also, after partnering with an established and trusted UK bookmaker, we are now licensed & regulated by the UK Gambling Commission.
> 
> ...



We also post daily betting tips from Professional Traders, for Football Asian Handicap, Tennis, NBA and more. Check it the FREE tips here - http://eastbridge-sb.com/insights/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Jun 21, 2016)

Check out today's Euro2016 Pro Trader tip & profit from tonights NIR v GER match - http://eastbridge-sb.com/insights


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Aug 2, 2016)

UEFA Champions League Qualification is already underway!

Don't miss Wednesday's preview & FREE betting tip for the FC Copenhagen v Astra match - http://ow.ly/asfo302QjL4 

For all other previews including Tennis, Cricket & more Football - http://eastbridge-sb.com/insights/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Aug 9, 2016)

Don't miss our UEFA Super Cup tip! 

Real Madrid take on Sevilla tonight and one of our pro traders has found some value - http://ow.ly/Uuoj3034Cf5

Also take a look at our other previews which cover a variety of sports including Tennis, Cricket as well as Danish & Swedish Football - http://eastbridge-sb.com/insights/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Aug 12, 2016)

The Premier League is back this weekend!

Hull City vs. Leicester City: Don't miss our Asian Handicap Betting preview written by one of our pro traders - http://ow.ly/OGuw303ba3e


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Aug 22, 2016)

Smart punter? Have you tried Vodds?


Vodds have recently launched a new football betting platform, where you can bet with 8 bookies in 1 click.


You decide the bet & let Vodds carry our the placement - https://vodds.com/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Sep 16, 2016)

Football Data Analysis: Week 4 of the Premier League - http://eastbridge-sb.com/football-data-analysis-epl-140916/

Before having a punt this weekend, make sure you check out all the stats from last week!


Not sure who to back? Our pro traders cover matches worldwide including the Brazilian Serie A/B & French Ligue 1. Take a look here - http://eastbridge-sb.com/insights/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Sep 22, 2016)

The lunchtime kick-off on Saturday sees Manchester United take on Leicester City in the Premier League.

Our pro traders have got this match covered as well as several other games across worldwide leagues - http://eastbridge-sb.com/insights/

Don't miss out on the value!


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Sep 27, 2016)

The UEFA Champions League is back tonight & we've got 2 matches covered:

- Leicester City vs. FC Porto
- CSKA Moscow vs. Tottenham

One of our pro traders cover matches across worldwide leagues - http://eastbridge-sb.com/insights/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Sep 28, 2016)

Smart punter? Have you tried Vodds?

Vodds have recently launched a new football betting platform, where you can bet with 8 bookies in 1 click.

You decide the bet & let Vodds carry our the placement - https://vodds.com/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Oct 5, 2016)

It's international week!

Don't miss our latest Asian Handicap betting preview written by one of our pro traders as Austria take on Wales - http://eastbridge-sb...-handicap-0610/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Oct 24, 2016)

The NFL is back tonight as Houston Texans take on Denver Broncos (01:30).

One of our pro traders has found the value - http://eastbridge-sb.com/nfl-handicap-betting-preview-week-7/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Oct 27, 2016)

*Boston Celtics @ Chicago Bulls
*
Don't miss our latest NBA preview, written by one of our pro-traders - http://eastbridge-sb.com/nba-handicap-betting-preview-281016/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Nov 11, 2016)

Tonight - England v Scotland 

This HUGE World Cup qualifier has been previewed by one of our pro traders here - http://ow.ly/LMO13065mbE

Don't miss out!


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Nov 17, 2016)

Bayer Leverkusen take on RB Leipzig in the Bundesliga this weekend.

One of our pro traders has found the value in this game - http://eastbridge-sb...-handicap-1811/

Check out our website for loads more tips, including US Sports such as NBA, NFL & NHL - http://eastbridge-sb.com/insights/


----------



## M x (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Savak, I am interested in Eastbridge services but not sure about a few points. I have called on Skype but never anyone answer.  I think maybe others might have similar questions in mind. (1) Website says your U.K. Licences only allow you to provide bookmaking service, but you brand yourself as broker. How does it work? Is your brokerage service licences?  (2) if you you are indeed a broker and if I already know the maker have certain odds available would you be able to provide that particular odds, or will you always do in a spread meaner and your odds always a little bit worse than actual market? (3) Once I signed up, will I have access to your API service? (4) will the API stream latest odds available? (5) would the API also allow direct bet-placing? most importantly, I often do arbitrage, will you disallow bets on all possible outcomes of the same event? (7) If I am a winner, will you close my account or even put me on blacklist or even worst, share my details to other bookmakers?! Thanks


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Dec 7, 2016)

M x said:


> Hi Savak, I am interested in Eastbridge services but not sure about a few points. I have called on Skype but never anyone answer.  I think maybe others might have similar questions in mind. (1) Website says your U.K. Licences only allow you to provide bookmaking service, but you brand yourself as broker. How does it work? Is your brokerage service licences?  (2) if you you are indeed a broker and if I already know the maker have certain odds available would you be able to provide that particular odds, or will you always do in a spread meaner and your odds always a little bit worse than actual market? (3) Once I signed up, will I have access to your API service? (4) will the API stream latest odds available? (5) would the API also allow direct bet-placing? most importantly, I often do arbitrage, will you disallow bets on all possible outcomes of the same event? (7) If I am a winner, will you close my account or even put me on blacklist or even worst, share my details to other bookmakers?! Thanks



Hi, 

Thanks for your interest and apologies for not receiving an answer via Skype, I will look into that.

The best option would be for you to complete a Membership Registration form on the site, so one of our account managers can answer all your questions directly.

However, based on the content of your message, I am confident that Eastbridge will be able to help you and rest assured, you will not get shut down for winning and we certainly would not share your information with anyone else.

Please complete the reg form as advised and the team will help you get set up.

Regards,


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Dec 7, 2016)

2 of tonight's biggest Champions League games have been previewed by one of our pro traders - http://eastbridge-sb.com/insights/

- Lyon v Sevilla
- Real Madrid v Dortmund 

Don't miss out on the value!


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Dec 12, 2016)

Villarreal v Atletico Madrid (19:45) 

Don't miss the Asian Handicap value in La Liga tonight - http://eastbridge-sb.com/vil-v-atm-asian-handicap-preview-1212/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Dec 23, 2016)

2 Boxing Day previews are currently live on our site - http://eastbridge-sb.com/insights/

Don't miss our pro-traders' thoughts on Watford vs. Crystal Palace & Hull City v Man City


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Dec 27, 2016)

Don't miss our pro-traders' thoughts on Liverpool v Stoke, tonight's Premier League clash - http://eastbridge-sb.com/liverpool-v-stoke-asian-handicap-2712/

Where's the value?


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Jan 6, 2017)

The FA Cup is back tonight!

One of our professional traders has covered the 3rd Round tie between West Ham & Manchester City - http://eastbridge-sb.com/west-ham-v-man-city-asian-handicap-0601/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Jan 12, 2017)

Don't miss our pro-trader's thoughts on Reading v QPR, tonight's Championship clash - http://eastbridge-sb.com/reading-v-qpr-asian-total-goals-1201/

Where's the value?


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Jan 16, 2017)

Tonight: Winnipeg Jets @ San Jose Sharks

Don't miss our NHL expert's Hockey betting tips - http://eastbridge-sb.com/nhl-handicap-betting-preview-1601/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Jan 19, 2017)

It's nearly the weekend & we've already got lots of content live on our site!

Our pro-traders have covered the:

- Australian Open Tennis - Darcis v Seppi
- NHL - Coyotes @ Wild
- Bundesliga - SC Freiburg v Bayern Munich & RB Leipzig v Eintracht Frankfurt
- Premier League - Liverpool v Swansea & Man City v Tottenham

Find all our previews/tips here - http://eastbridge-sb.com/insights/


----------



## Savak Limbuwala (Jan 21, 2017)

Swansea BEAT Liverpool 3-2 at Anfield.

One of the shocks of the season so far!

Another HUGE Premier League match up next as Man City take on Tottenham. Here's our Asian Handicap preview - http://eastbridge-sb.com/mcfc-v-thfc-asian-handicap-210117/


----------



## Matteo Holmberg (Sep 11, 2018)

I think eastbridge is vodds partner site vodds offer tennis bets now.they take bitcoins too


----------

